# 3 wishes



## basky (May 26, 2009)

A huge and very muscular man with a tiny head walks into a bar and orders a beer. The bartender hands him the beer and says, "You know, I'm not gay but I want to compliment you on your physique, it really is phenomenal! I have a question though, why is your head so small?"

The big guy nods slowly. He's obviously fielded this question many times and begins to tell the story of how, one day he was hunting when I got lost in the woods when he heard someone crying for help.

"I soon realised that it was coming from a frog sitting next to a stream, so I picked up the frog and, to my surprise, it asked me to kiss it, saying that it would turn into a genie and grant me three wishes.So I looked around to make sure I was alone and I gave the frog a kiss. And POOF! The frog turned into a beautiful, voluptuous, naked woman who offered me three wishes. So, I looked down at my scrawny body and said, 'I want a body like Arnold Schwarzenneger.'

She nodded, whispered a spell, and POOF! There I was, so huge that I ripped out of my clothes and was standing there naked! She then asked, 'What will be your second wish?'

I looked hungrily at her beautiful body and replied, 'I want to make sensuous love with you here by this stream.' She nodded, laid down and beckoned me to join her and we made love for hours!

Later, as we lay there next to each other, sweating from our glorious lovemaking, she whispered into my ear, 'You know that you still have one more wish. What will it be?'

I looked at her and replied, 'How about a little head?'."


----------



## jays_225 (Nov 4, 2009)

:lol: :lol:


----------



## RobHardy (Feb 25, 2012)

:lol:


----------



## BrianR (Oct 12, 2011)

:lol:


----------



## TT-225 (Apr 14, 2013)

:lol: :lol:

Very good.


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

LOL :lol:


----------



## SPECSMAN (Oct 11, 2016)

2013 - and I've never heard it! :lol:


----------



## NickG (Aug 15, 2013)

:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------

